# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  بالفيديو:محاضرات تعليمية للغة الانجليزية الجزء الثاني

## najah.najah

السلام عليكم
اضع بين ايديكم مجموعة من المحاضرات المرئية في تعليم اللغة الانجليزية و تتضمن الفيديوهات مجموعة من المواد التعليمية و تم الحصول على هذه المحاضرات من جامعة النجاح الوطنية
يتم عرض المحاضرات بالترتيب ابتداء من المحاضرة الأولى و انتهاء بالمحاضرة الأخيرة من المساق
http://videos.najah.edu/node/241
http://videos.najah.edu/node/337
http://videos.najah.edu/node/258

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/180

http://videos.najah.edu/node/453

http://videos.najah.edu/node/460

http://videos.najah.edu/node/303

http://videos.najah.edu/node/471

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/662
http://videos.najah.edu/node/814
http://videos.najah.edu/node/997

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/1186
http://videos.najah.edu/node/771

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/662
http://videos.najah.edu/node/255

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/701
http://videos.najah.edu/node/692

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/1082
http://videos.najah.edu/node/988

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/872
http://videos.najah.edu/node/648

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتير وجزاك الله كل خير والله محتاجين لمتل هيك شغلات حاكم اللغه الانجليزيه ضعيفين فيها

----------


## ahmadjar

thank you

----------


## wail2

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ديالا

_يسلمووو  شـكـرا لك ._

----------

